# After hours Sports



## Recon (17 Jan 2008)

Why is it that the after hour military sports is dying down???


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jan 2008)

IMHO, fewer soldiers and families live on bases, therefore, the commute back to the Base to play sports in the evening is less inviting.  Families have found more things for the CF member to do.


----------



## Recon (17 Jan 2008)

I find that its more comon on the Air Force base and yes I guess people just want to get home after being on base for 8 hrs


----------

